# C-Tutorial



## ivandol (29. Juli 2001)

tach!

Also ich suche nen gutes "C" Tutorial ... in deutsch wenn es geht ... e-books oder online Tutorials wären gut ... würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet     damit ich mal endlich C lernen kann die TuTorials die ich bis jetzt kenn sind alle einfach nur sch....  
cu ivan


----------



## Thomas Kuse (5. August 2001)

schau mal auf http://www.tutorialsuche.de
oder einfach mal in googel "c tutorial" suchen


----------



## tuxracer (20. Juni 2003)

es gibt ein Buch das die absoluten Basics recht gut vermittelt, und gar nicht teuer ist

C für Dummies

ist echt zu empfehlen, da es auch noch unterhaltsam ist, um ein doch eher mathematisch trockenes thema zu behandeln


----------

